# Sealing a wooden vivarium



## rimonex (Dec 21, 2010)

The _Hyla aborea_ we have (them that bred) are currently in a large wooden scratch built vivarium, with wet bit and plants and stuff. However, we're having problems with water leaking from the bottom of the tank - thinking the varnish used wasn't up to the job or the sealant used around the edges wasn't applied well enough :blush:.
The background needs resealing as well, went for foam on polystrene painted to look like rock and sealed by varnish (same varnish as used for the wood in the viv) and has developed some cracks.

The question is what would people recommend to seal the tank with thats frog friendly and whats the coverage of the product like.

My thoughts are using clear polyutherane paint of some sort or epoxy resin. Needs to be waterproof so also though of spreading clear sealant across the wood but thats not as good for the backwall.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

To be honest, you are probably best off forgetting it and getting or making a glass viv- wooden ones take longer or shorter, but they all rot in the end. You might be able to prolong it though, by using silicon sealant- as sold in aquatic shops. I'm told you can get it relatively cheaply on Ebay. Be careful to use the ones designed for aquatic use- *not* the ones sold for bathrooms, which usually have poisonous fungicides in them.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

i'D agree with Ron too. Start from a fresh. If you get it wrong ity could mean the loss of the critters. I'm no amphib wizard but I recommend you go on something like dendroboards etc. A good silicone can be found on ebay - its a marine grade one and cost about £4 per tube plus delivery. It's name is HP6. Various colours available. I have used this for the past 3 years or so - but in snake enclosures etc - as said I do not have amphibs. Hope this helps - K.


----------



## rimonex (Dec 21, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> To be honest, you are probably best off forgetting it and getting or making a glass viv- wooden ones take longer or shorter, but they all rot in the end. You might be able to prolong it though, by using silicon sealant- as sold in aquatic shops. I'm told you can get it relatively cheaply on Ebay. Be careful to use the ones designed for aquatic use- *not* the ones sold for bathrooms, which usually have poisonous fungicides in them.



Yep thought as much. Not sure I want to rebuild it in glass as it'd be a bit heavy and probably fairly expensive being 4ft x 2ft x 4ft.

However, you have made me think about it again and instead of trying to seal the whole viv (background comes out so can be done on it's own) I'm going to line it with 2mm perspex/acrylic sheet and seal that.

Thanks for the rapid response :2thumb:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

A lot of people have built vivs predominantly from polycarbonate and just used glass for the doors.
That could be an option and really cuts down on the weight


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I have done that ,it works for a time but as the others said the best way forward is glass.

that was an answe to the op.


----------



## rimonex (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice from everyone. :2thumb:

Have taken the viv apart and lined it with polycarbonate.

Put the frogs back in a couple of days ago, last night they started calling.

This morning I pulled out all the spawn.... 

So even if the wooden viv doesn't last forever, i think they like it.


----------

